# I have no time nor space so please someone buy this



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

No affiliation BTW


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Not up on the value of these but given the condition, this doesn’t seem like that great a deal. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

I know .
This will need work for sure.
But it has a 2x12 cab with it. I still think for the right person its a good deal


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Markus 1 said:


> But it has a 2x12 cab with it.


Oh, so that’s what that is.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Well someone bought it... I would've as I'm looking for a project amp like this. Don't need it....but do want one.


----------

